# View from a train window



## caravanman (Jun 3, 2008)

9 Views which I feel sum up the varied beauty of America's wide open spaces..


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2008)

caravanman said:


> 9 Views which I feel sum up the varied beauty of America's wide open spaces..


My God!,


----------



## p&sr (Jun 3, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> My God!,


Makes you want to go Travelling, doesn't it?


----------



## jackal (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think where you were during shot #4 is a picture-taking place officially allowed by Amtrak... 

Awesome shots...they really do capture the openness of this country's wild west!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2008)

Are #3, #5, #6, #8 and #9 from the SWC? :huh: They remind me of my trips and when I lived in the area.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 3, 2008)

caravanman said:


>


I especially like this one, I think mostly because part of the mountains near the center of the photo resemble buildings, to my eyes.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you, caravanman, for the fine photos. The Mountain West is indeed a region of varied beauty and a unique mix of desolation and splendor.

However, it's a big country we've got here, one which - in my view - defies any summing up. I hope you'll have opportunities to explore (via Amtrak, of course) other regions. Most have their own particular kind of wide open spaces that are just as special in their own way as the Mountain West.

As a Californian I naturally harbor a western bias, but it's also easy to appreciate the individual and special charms of other regions.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 3, 2008)

Many times I have driven to Albany from Cleveland via NY rt 17, which is now an Interstate but I can't remember the number. This year we will take the Lake Shore Limited along the lake shore or I-90. I fear we will miss some fantastic scenery.

Is it possible to go from Cleveland to Binghamton NY to Albany???? That would be pretty.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

RRrich said:


> Many times I have driven to Albany from Cleveland via NY rt 17, which is now an Interstate but I can't remember the number. This year we will take the Lake Shore Limited along the lake shore or I-90. I fear we will miss some fantastic scenery.
> Is it possible to go from Cleveland to Binghamton NY to Albany???? That would be pretty.


The last time I drove Rt 17, it was Interstate-like, but it was still just Rt 17. (It did connect to IIRC I-290, but that was a totally different road - in fact a different direction.) And yes, you can take Rt 17 to Binghamton and then catch I-88 in Binghamton up to Schenectady (a few miles west of Albany).


----------



## AlanB (Jun 4, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Many times I have driven to Albany from Cleveland via NY rt 17, which is now an Interstate but I can't remember the number. This year we will take the Lake Shore Limited along the lake shore or I-90. I fear we will miss some fantastic scenery.
> ...


Not to get totally off track from Ed's excellant photos, but Route 17 was supposed to become I-86. This was the local Congressman's dream to prove that he was doing good things for the voters in his district. Many improvements were made to bring the road up to Interstate standards so as to qualify as an Interstate highway, and some areas do now meet that standard. But other areas never got finished and AFAIK the project is now dead.

Despite that fact, there are areas where the signs do read I-86, but it does appear that the full length of that highway will never reach Interstate status.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Great pictures, refreshed my mind thinking about my ride on the Zephyr!

Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## caravanman (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments.

All the pics were from the windows of the Zephyr this April/May 2008.

I did also take a ride from San Diego to Portland, so don't worry, plenty more western pics when I get around to that section, plus the City of New Orleans, The Empire Builder, the Sunset Limited and the Capitol.. all at 3 cents a mile..

Ed B)


----------



## Dan O (Jun 4, 2008)

NIce pics..thanks so much.

DanO


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for posting those i will be on CZ soon and cant wait to see all of these things


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great pictures. To clarify about the "illegal part", some of the pictures were taken with the window open on the lower level doors. Officially, this is against the rules when the train is moving. In my younger days, I enjoyed opening those windows and looking out. After several conversations with annoyed conductors, I gave up the habit. I was first introduced to this when riding the heritage fleet cars which had dutch doors that opened. Back in the 70;s standing in the vestibule with the dutch door open, was unofficially allowed. Unfortunately this is no longer allowed.

Those pictures bring back great memories. And boy do I want to get on the Zephyr tomorrow and open those windows as we travel along the Colorado river and across Utah and Nevada . . . Work is gonna be a drag tomorrow. Because I coulda been on the train.


----------



## Bierboy (Apr 14, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Are #3, #5, #6, #8 and #9 from the SWC? :huh: They remind me of my trips and when I lived in the area.


That's what I thought, too. We were on the SWC two years ago, and that's what I remember it looked a lot like...


----------



## caravanman (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I can confirm all the photo's were taken from the Zephyr. Honest, after all, I was there...!

Cheers,

Eddie


----------



## uptheirons29 (Apr 20, 2010)

AWESOME SHOTS!!!! 

Thank you for posting this....I will go on my first trip on the Zephyr in August goin' from Sacramento to Chicago...this thread makes me more eager to ride the line and take that journey 

Thanks again.


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 20, 2010)

caravanman said:


> Well I can confirm all the photo's were taken from the Zephyr. Honest, after all, I was there...!
> Cheers,
> 
> Eddie


Thanks Eddie! It is amazing how beautiful our country is! I can confirm they were taken on the California Zephyr route. I recognize some of the scenery shots from our trip last October.


----------



## saxman (Apr 20, 2010)

caravanman said:


> 9 Views which I feel sum up the varied beauty of America's wide open spaces..


I have this very same picture! I remember that very distinct rock formation.


----------



## wcswingdance (Apr 21, 2010)

These photos are gorgeous! I am leaving for my first overnight train trip on National Train Day - Empire Builder - Coast Starlight & the California Zephyr. I can't wait to see these areas in person. Your photos make me even more excited for the trip. I can't wait!!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 28, 2010)

lucky you weren't tossed off the train for sticking your head out the window to take some of those pictures.


----------



## Marylin (Apr 28, 2010)

jackal said:


> I don't think where you were during shot #4 is a picture-taking place officially allowed by Amtrak...
> Awesome shots...they really do capture the openness of this country's wild west!


It's the best one.


----------

